# Cutting Pvc



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday I went to a local supply, I wanted a Lenox plastic saw.

They did not have any but they did have a PlumbBest 12" E-Z stroke saw.

OK I figuired I would try it. Here is the report. 
Beautiful straight cuts, look almost like a factory edge. Made in Japan cuts on the draw stroke. 

I'm convinced when PVC has to be cut by hand this is the saw. 

Paid $20.93 + Pa Tax


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Handle looks like it would be uncomfortable when cutting. How long did it take to cut compared to the Lenox, will it help me shave some time off?


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh look! You can cut your lead pipe with it too!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have one kinda like that but it has an orange handle and the blade is rectangle not tapered like the one in the pic. The only thing I dont like about cutting with a saw is the mess is makes in peoples homes that i hafta clean up.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use this. Works great, and handle is comfortable. "Sharksaw"


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The ONLY way to cut 2" or smaller.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The ONLY way to cut 2" or smaller.
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


 Unless its cold outside or the pipe is existing and its over a few years old or your batterys are dead. or or or. I used mine today for the dentist office,i was using 1.5" and didt want to make a mess with a saw....plus the shear is quiet. Now I love the lil hacksaw....its great.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I use this. Works great, and handle is comfortable. "Sharksaw"


I have one like this, I used it to do a horrible patch on a wood parquet floor for my grandmother. Fortunately, her a/c condensate drain leaked in her house and insurance payed for a new tile floor.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It is too bad there is not auto cutter for ABS


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> It is too bad there is not auto cutter for ABS


 Some one on the Ridgid forums says the Milwaukee cutter works fine on ABS.

I have used my ratcheting Ridgid shear on cold and old PVC and it cut just fine.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I use my Milwaukee pipe shear on ABS and it works fine.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's friggin sweat! How many cuts do you get out of a charge? Does it leave a bur on one side? Where did you get it. 

I agree with TM about old PVC. Not a good choice. But if you are running allot of new 2" that looks like the go to tool.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The ONLY way to cut 2" or smaller.
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I made a few posts about this pipe shear and one was about how awkward the tool is...well it is awkward but I;m getting use to it. The more I use it the more I like it. However if the pipes cold or old forget it. It makes factory smooth cuts. You get plenty of cuts per battery...not sure how many but it would for sure depend on the size and type of pipe your cutting. I'll give it 3.75 pipe wrenchs out of 5.


----------



## D'Brie (Nov 8, 2009)

Love it! Eight and twelve inch blades available.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I haven't tried that style yet. But in truth I was watching a colony of ants in a condo once. ( had to be about 50 day-laborers, my co. was giving them one side of the condo us the other) using them. Thats all they had to cut pipe. They were tearing thru it with those damn things. I was impressed with the tool, just not the work


----------

